# Soft Drinks in a Restaurant - What do you Expect?



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Suppose you go to a very expensive restaurant and order a Coca Cola. Do you expect it to come from a can and then get poured into a cup, or are you fine with the standard fountain version. Do you expect refills to be free? 

Your thoughts on the matter? Any thought would be appreciated.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

From my perspective a "very expensive" restaurant would probably have a lounge or bar. 
They may have the bar gun for cocktails as opening individual cans of pop can be costly.
My experience in Michelin starred places had them bring you the Coca Cola in a glass with ice. 
No....refills were not free in a place like that.


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

I would think an expensive restaurant would bring the Coca Cola to the table in a bottle wrapped in a towel and open it at the table, perhaps pouring you a taste to sample to make sure it is the right vintage. I know lesser places serve soft drinks from a machine that is set to use a little less syrup and more water that what is found in a can.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

There really is no elegant way to do is there? Unless you go with the alternative expensive soft drinks?


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

treat the soda pop like it is a fine bottle of 1952 vintage Smelikefoot, with the bowl of ice on a tripod next to the table


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

If I were running the fancy place, I'd bring the can to the table with a glass of ice big enough to hold the entire can, wait for the customer to fill the glass, then remove the can immediately from view. 
If for some strange reason I ordered the coke, I wouldn't care how they brought it. I wouldn't expect refills to be free. 
If someone I was dining with in a fancy restaurant ordered a coke, I'd likely not eat with them again.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I would hope for a cold bottle and a chilled glass.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I remember taking my family to a restaurant one time. My wife always asks for a Pepsi, they always tell her we only have Coke. My wife told her she didn't like Coke so she would just have water. The Waitress can back in a few minutes with a Pepsi. She ran down the street and bought a few cans. Needless to say she got a good tip......ChefBillyb

Now to answer the question. Coke in btls, poured at the table no refills.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

We have just the opposite experience. Ask for Coke and get told only Pepsi. And nobody has ever been kind enough to get Coke... instead all we get are blank stares and comments like, “Many people ask for Coke but we don’t sell it”. You’re lucky!

And to answer the question: Coke with rum or JD As a cocktail is as low-brow as I’d expect at fine dining. Coke/Pepsi with dinner is inexcusable.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

So people who don't drink alcohol or are under age are out of luck with a lot of you. Tough crowd.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Why is someone's choice of beverage subjected to anyone else's opinion? 

In My expensive restaurant we have both from the gun. We also have lesser asked for choices in bottles. Soft drinks are served in glass not plastic, and refilled free.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

No, I make allowances for the needs and desires of others. I just find it completely yuckky to drink soft beverages with dinner. My kids drink lemonade as they eat their $60 mid-well dry aged rib eye. I couldn’t, though... either the beverage or the mid-we’ll. 

I suppose it may be dependent upon how one was raised. In my family we rarely drank soda at all, and it was either water or wine with dinner. That’s all I knew from 9 to now. My wife and kids...


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

I've never really enjoyed wine with dinner. I drink and enjoy the wine for itself and eat and enjoy the dinner for itself. My own personal choice of beverage with a fine dinner is iced tea w/ lemon.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Fountain is fine of it is done right... stopped at BK for supper and the fountain coke tasted so bad I couldn't drink it.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Several years ago I quit a terrible diet coke/diet pepsi habit. But I do indulge when out dining sometimes. What's better than a burger and a coke? Nothing! I'm not much of a drinker, so I often opt for a diet coke. Many of you would not want to dine with me it seems.

As for what I prefer? Good old fountain drinks if they are set up correctly. I'm known to complain at restaurants about the imbalance of syrup and CO2 lol. But if their fountain drinks aren't up to par I prefer a can, cold, without ice or lemon in my glass. I'm quite happy with free refills.

In Europe they bring you a bottled cola and a glass of ice. Can't go wrong.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I think everyone would want to dine with you. Some might not want to dine like you. A big difference!

I have a Coke with my lunch every weekday. Bad habit that’s really hard to break. I like the taste But don’t like the sugar high... and can’t stomach Diet Coke. But I’m odd in that respect it seems.


----------



## Jain Daugh (Nov 28, 2017)

I'm not one who frequents 'fine dining' but ordering a soda there sounds a bit odd to me. So be it, if that is the choice, a nice glass with ice if desired could be managed I'm sure.

What does turn me off about 'fountain drinks' is charging more than the cost of a brand name 6 pack for a glass usually half filled with ice. I don't enjoy watered down drinks, but also hate when I request "No ice please." and the drink arrives room temp. Actually I would much prefer to have a soda in a CAN, chilled from the refrigerator with a glass to pour it into. And considering that a can of soda is probably .25 - .35 when bought, what gives with charging about 10Xs that price to have that with my meal?


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

In the midst of this discussion, I realized I had completely forgotten you can get coke in bottles. So... the fancy place should bring a bottle, not a can. And more wine.


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm going to chime in here because I've noticed something strange.. of all the establishments I've embellished a fountain drink.. Taco Bell has always.. and I mean 20 yrs+ had a better fountain drink. More fizz.. colder.. better taste. Now, this could entirely be that I was used to drinking Coke but we all know a fountain Coke is a sad cry of the real thing. Or maybe as others suggested, it was the syrup to water ratio? Maybe they chilled their water? I don't know. It likely could be that Pepsi just tastes better in a fountain drink scenario:


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I actually thought this was a bit of an odd question. But then, I am European and I know no better than an ice cold bottle, glass and ice.
I don't drink coke, but that is basically how all soft drinks would come to the table.
Tins/cans are only for take away places (our bottles are deposit bottles)


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Interesting thread. I don't drink artificially colored, high fructose, carbonated battery acid myself, so I usually opt for iced tea, and in most cases expect refills. I would expect that if you get your soda in bottles, you pay for each one. If you get it piped in from a box of concentrate which costs the place a few cents per pour refills should be free.

mjb.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

We would never get refills.
Maybe on black coffee and tap water, but never on soft drinks or anything


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Having dined myself in very expensive restaurants I have found that people will drink what they want and the look of disdain on the servers face is of no consequence.


----------



## mgm0 (Nov 27, 2012)

I usually do water or beer, but if i want pop I'll go with ginger ale. Moscow mules if the beer(or it's price) sucks.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

The ones who really get screwed are the small business low volume restaurants. The big boys will do anything to get your account. The BRIX is (4.5 to 1) some of the steps Mc Donalds takes is chilled filtered water and chilled fresh syrup. If you think about the quality of taste when mixing with local water treated water systems it would make a difference. Mc Donalds Brix takes into account for melting ice so it is different than most places. The water is chilled to just above freezing. They also use stainless steel containers to store their syrup and keep it fresh. It may be easier for the big chains to give refills. The small volume restaurant gets killed with high product cost and can't compete. This may be the reason why most small restaurants go out of business. They don't get to cut deals on anything from anyone. The food and beverage purveyors have high costs into the owner. It's much easier to maintain a low food cost for the chains........


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

may also be why some little places offer refills on 'sweet tea' but no soft drinks. around here a chain store will have Pepsi or Coke but not both. very hard to find 7-Up or Nehi Orange at a chain burger place. a little guy would do well offering soda in cans or bottles and having a good selection. paying $2 for a 25 cent soda is part of going out to eat.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

"... paying $2 for a 25 cent soda is part of going out to eat.".

It's brutal how so few people can understand and accept this concept.


----------



## Jain Daugh (Nov 28, 2017)

iceman said:


> "... paying $2 for a 25 cent soda is part of going out to eat.".
> 
> It's brutal how so few people can understand and accept this concept.


$2 - *maybe*, but its more like $3 AND the 'brutal' part is that more customers are opting for "Just water." so the restaurant loses $$ intead (serving water for no money). I would gladly pay and enjoy a CAN of soda for $1 in places like Mexican food if that were the reality. And I doubt many people eat out to enRICH cafe owners, but more (now days) to simply have something to eat and (for them) not to make. I sincerely enjoy a soda with some foods, but often don't enjoy paying that HIGH a markup for having it with the food that I enjoy it with. This overall decreases my meal satisfaction and chalks up a negative for the place for me too. (sorry if that is a 'brutal' truth, but one I feels needs to be shared)


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

I have worked the 'business end' of factories and understand costs, markups, and such. I understand that most restaurants try to have a 5 to 10% gross profit, charging $2 for drinks is one way to help achieve this. unless traveling, I eat out have food that I can't make at home. I grade a restaurant on the food, is it better than I can do at the house? If it is not, they won't see me again. decor and such is secondary, although I prefer to have metal silverware and non-disposable plates. although I live in central North Carolina, you can find small mom&pop Mexican or Central American places where you have to ask for a menu in English.
I usually drink water with my meal, at home or out.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

The brutal truth is that owners make their choices and guests make their choices. Understanding the logic behind the other person's side can be important information to an owner in making their choices; to a guest, not so much. At least that is what I have experienced in being an owner; and in being a guest, because I have been both! :~)


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Think about what it costs to run a restaurant. Then realize how important it may be to charge $2 or $3 for a pop.

I'm not sayin' ... I'm just sayin'.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

It costs $50 for 2.5 gallon box of syrup and you are lucky to get 100 drinks out of there if the staff doesn't drink it all first.


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

kuan said:


> It costs $50 for 2.5 gallon box of syrup and you are lucky to get 100 drinks out of there if the staff doesn't drink it all first.


so it costs you 50 cents to pour one soda? just wondering, on sale I get name brand soda $3 for 12 pack or 25 cents each.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

It's more like one with a refill.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Interesting topic. I guess I don't get a chance to dine at really nice places that often; it never occurred to me that a Micheline-starred place would offer soda like Coke or Pepsi. I drink unsweeted ice tea by the gallon but I almost never drink soda unless it's club soda. If for some reason I did want one I suppose a can or better yet, a bottle, would be my preference. But drinking a sweet drink with food strikes me as kinda weird.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

scott livesey said:


> just wondering, on sale I get name brand soda $3 for 12 pack or 25 cents each.


What would it cost you to have a purveyor deliver the soda to you?


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

cheflayne said:


> Understanding the logic behind the other person's side can be important information to an owner in making their choices; to a guest, not so much.


Depends on the guest. Some guests don't like being ripped off but if they can understand the reasoning behind a pricing decision, then they may be more inclined to buy.


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

cheflayne said:


> What would it cost you to have a purveyor deliver the soda to you?


not sure how it works for soda. i know for beer the same truck delivers to clubs as delivers to stores, delivery cost probably based on volume and distance if you are off the beaten path. again, i have no beef with a large markup on soda or tea or coffee for that matter. one of the reasons I stayed away from food service is the high level of fixed costs, wages, food police, and the small operating margin most places have.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

cheflayne said:


> What would it cost you to have a purveyor deliver the soda to you?


You pay for it one way or another.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

I paid delivered from Pepsi.90 for 20oz bottles and .75 for 12oz cans. This also included a fridge free of use. I bought about half of what needed from them and finished out with what I could get on sale for half the cost.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

http://www.eddieoneverything.com/de...-pop-like-coke-actually-cost-a-restaurant.php


----------



## toddhicks209 (Nov 14, 2017)

kuan said:


> Suppose you go to a very expensive restaurant and order a Coca Cola. Do you expect it to come from a can and then get poured into a cup, or are you fine with the standard fountain version. Do you expect refills to be free?
> 
> Your thoughts on the matter? Any thought would be appreciated.


I expect it to come in a glass and it's nice to get a free refill.


----------



## GregR (Dec 9, 2017)

I don't expect free refills, but it's nice if it happens. AS to Coke, I'm disappointed that I can't get the REAL thing mostly here in the States, that is HFCS sweetened compared to cane sugar. When I was in Spain a few years ago I got a Coke at a truck stop, which are quite nice as to the food compared to the US. It "reminded" me of Coke when I was a kid; after I stopped using soft drinks for years, I came to dislike their after taste. I liked that Coke and it came down to the sugar. I talked to corporate Coca Cola about it. According to them it's up to the distributors on selecting the sweetener, Coca Cola only licenses the name and formula. So sugar is tariffed, the corn is subsidized; go figure. However over here, Mexican licensed Coke is always the good old stuff. Even though I don't mind paying a little more for it, I wish more restaurant's could offer it. I would take it in a bottle or a glass. The can, no that's a bit of a downer for me as in "you're that cheap?" Soft drink or liquor or beer, it's all part of the experience of dining out.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Mexican Coke is sold at Costco


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

In Southern California Mexican Coke is sold at every “real” Mexican restaurant. Also look for Kosher Coke during the Jewish holiday season... yellow cap. I don’t know if either is canned.


----------



## GregR (Dec 9, 2017)

This is the first I've read of kosher Coke. Good to know. And yes, some local Mexican restaurants have it, as well as a local store and Costco in the next town over.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

brianshaw said:


> In Southern California Mexican Coke is sold at every "real" Mexican restaurant. Also look for Kosher Coke during the Jewish holiday season... yellow cap. I don't know if either is canned.


You can also find Mexican coke in Mexican supermarket and grocery stores, such as Superior Grocers and Vallarta Supermarket.


----------

